# Philly Squats



## Bibritt

Im heading to philly to squat there , does anyone know any areas where such things can be found ,


----------



## sons of vipers

also very interested in squatting phily


----------



## plagueship

just get away from downtown and there will be ruined buildings as far as the eye can see, and half of them are already squatted by crackheads, drunk punks or pc anarchists.


----------



## Nerdypunkkid

Theres a paradise squat. don't know much about it but i think its real big and on walnut and 42nd st in west philly


----------



## j2p

anybody else want to occupy? and not talking about a place to hang out or crash in, not looking for travelers or problems, only sound solutions ... talking about fixing it up and changing the locks, etc ... occupation being _open, notorious and continuous_ - taking a stand in philly, ethically, of principled necessity - *?*


----------



## CdCase123

bump. im also interested in this topic. either philly or NYC etc. Would be nice to find a solid bunch that is interested in committing somewhat to a place. changing locks and what not. or otherwise setting up a somewhat reliable/stable camp on the east coast.


----------



## bicyclerevolution

I'm also interested in setting up a secure, longish-term living situation in one of the many vacant/abandoned properties that line the streets of Brooklyn, etc.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

bicyclerevolution said:


> I'm also interested in setting up a secure, longish-term living situation in one of the many vacant/abandoned properties that line the streets of Brooklyn, etc.


I thought they demo'd all them


----------



## Jawline

I'd be up for setting up a long term squat anywhere on the either coast, if yall are serious about doing this hit me up


----------



## 614 crust

just fucking do it if your gonna do it.


----------



## Earth

There's a cat named Bill Chamberland - he was involved with the CT hardcore scene in the mid 1990s - ran Eugene Records, was in The Pist, Brutally Familiar - anyhoo - can't remember if he's in Phily or Pittsburg - but he's alright.............. he's livin hard and proud last I heard...


----------



## monreewatain666

Wheresssssssss a dece philly squat...no tarp and it's supposed to rain tomorrow


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk

I can help out next spring. I'll have some cash to help with this project.


----------



## Shoom

I'm rubbertramping and in Philly. Spent last night in Kensington, found some shitty abandoned apartments but it's pretty harsh up there...might try west Philly before I continue south. Anyone around?


----------

